# Golfo di Trieste



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone out there know anything of sinking
of this vessel on 14th. Dec. 1964


----------



## pat lyons (May 24, 2010)

*Sinking of Golfo Di Trieste*



William Clark8 said:


> Does anyone out there know anything of sinking
> of this vessel on 14th. Dec. 1964


This vessel was on passage from Spain to Japan with a cargo of pig iron. She ran into a typhoon in the South China seas and the crew took to two lifeboats. I was on the Esso York on passage from Japan to the Gulf and we answered her Mayday and rescued the crew. After she sunk we landed the crew in Singapore. The crew were all Italians from Reggio Calabria and the Mayor sent his thanks to us for looking after his citizens. Pat Lyons.


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Pat Lyons*

Hi there Pat, my name is Bill Clark and I was a Steward on the 
York at the time. That was a fair old storm and the Crew were glad to get on board. It took the ship a while to go under but when she did go 
it was fast and I think we all got the same Photo, the back end disappearing below the waves, quite scarey when you think of how
it could have turned out. On Feb. 65 we went to try and help the
Lincoln who was stuck on a rock in Gulf but to no avail but got a few
hours o/time for the work we put in.
The York was a great ship and a great Crew and we had some great times in our runs ashore. Aden and Bombay were definately Eye-openers. Japan MAGIC. I have often wandered how everyone got on after paying off in Hamburg. Hard to believe its been Fifty years. 
Hope this finds you in good health. (==D) Bill


----------



## pat lyons (May 24, 2010)

*Golfo Di Trieste.*



William Clark8 said:


> Hi there Pat, my name is Bill Clark and I was a Steward on the
> York at the time. That was a fair old storm and the Crew were glad to get on board. It took the ship a while to go under but when she did go
> it was fast and I think we all got the same Photo, the back end disappearing below the waves, quite scarey when you think of how
> it could have turned out. On Feb. 65 we went to try and help the
> ...


Hi Bill, I will always remember the noise of her going down. We were all on the poop at "smoko" when she went under. I got seven photos of her going down. I still laugh at the fiasco with the two lifeboats when the motorised one came straight to us and left the poor guys under oars to make their own way. Do you remember the poor old engineer who could not climb the cargo net, we had to put a gantline round him and haul him up. Bill were you in the mess room or the officers messroom? I still keep in touch with Dave Brooke. I came ashore in 66, never went back after the strike. I joined Dublin Port Authority and was there until 2005. Regards Pat Lyons. (paddy then)


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hullo there, I can still see the faces of those poor buggers as they came on board. It must have been pretty traumatic for them having to Abandon ship and not know when thay were going to be rescued.
I was Saloon Stwd. and Tony was Engineers Stwd. though we used to swap now and then. Messman was called Dennis and 2nd.Cook/baker was called Pancho. Old man was 'Buzz' Philips and Chief Stwd was called
'Iziah' due to his Eyes.They were a pair of Dummies as one time we were in Kobi for a few days and they ended up going to a so called Japanese Party though in fact it was a ceremony similar to a Regastry
Wedding in this country and were dropped in it when Photos were sent to home Addresses.
Were you one of the Shaven Head/Goatee Beard Club? Great fun was had in Moji when some members did not pay for their Nights Entertainment and the Mamasan came down to the ship trying to catch the culprits - to no avail.
I stayed with Esso til 1974 finishing uo down below as Watchkeeping Mech. (Pretty hot Down below up the Gulf in Summer bue still better that Stewarding) We Offshore in 1975 with B.P. and worked as Deck Foreman in Forties field until 1989 and worked as a Support Worker for people with Learning Difficulties til I retired in 2005. Now just relaxing and Holidaying abroad mostly to Far East.

have fun Bill(K)(==D)


----------

